# Wagner HVLP



## BYee (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got 2 inexpensive HVLP sprayers which work with very mixed results - most of time it simply doesn't work.

I'm now looking at the Wagner HVLP sprayers.

Have any of you used either the Wagner Flexio 590 HVLP Paint Sprayer Kit or Wagner PaintREADY Station HVLP Sprayer?

Thoughts?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never used that sprayer so I won't comment on that. Your other two sprayers probably could made to work with a thorough cleaning. Take them apart and soak the small parts in lacquer thinner and clean them. There are sprayer cleaning kits which are inexpensive. They contain small brushes and picks to restore the guns back to what they once were. An old toothbrush can also do a lot as well as a pipe cleaner.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have never seen any Wagner sprayer that gave good results for furniture.Have not used any but have friends that have tried all of the sub $500 ones.They may have some higher end ones that work well that I am unfamiliar with.I know Graco and some other companies that have some in the same price range that you can get good results from.
You might try cleaning as Steve says and thinning the finish.Make sure the tip is the right size to atomize the finish you are using.


----------



## BYee (Mar 16, 2014)

I always soak the parts in lacquer thinner after every use.

I've the 1.4, 1.8 and 2.3 needles.

Plain water sprays fine threw all 3 needles. I've had very mixed results with latex.

Today, I tried to spray polyurethane thinned with < 20% paint thinner.

I tried the 1.8 needle with no success however the 2.3 worked fine. Unfortunately, too much material came out.

I was spraying at 40 psi.

Suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I have never had any luck with any Wagner product. I have tried many of their sprayers over the years and have never found one that worked more then once and then not very well. I would recommend spending the extra and get the Earlex Spraystation system. These system are very reasonably priced and work well. I have the 6900 setup and am very happy with it but the less expensive 5500 also has great reviews.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BYee said:


> I always soak the parts in lacquer thinner after every use.
> 
> I've the 1.4, 1.8 and 2.3 needles.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a cup gun that would spray latex well. You usually have to thin it so much to get it to spray it's more colored water than paint. For latex I use either a pressure pot or an airless sprayer. 

I think your biggest problem with the polyurethane is thinning it too much. When ever I spray polyurethane I try not to thin it at all and if so just enough to get it to spray. It's alright that it orange peals as it is sprayed. It's such a slow drying finish it will flow out before it dries. Thinning it too much makes it take longer to dry, screws up the sheen and makes it more prone to run. 

I use a cheap harbor freight sprayer. It only has the 1.8mm tip and I spray everything with it including automotive finishes.


----------

